# 100 Ton Captain For Hire



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys I am a licensed 100-Ton Master looking for work. Full time or just one trip it don't matter lemme know what y'all got! I'm located in rockport and am very good offshore and know it out of port a like the back of my hand! Names Michael Matthews and you can withe PM me or call me or text me at 512.466.4000 thanks in advance guys! Let's go catch some feesh!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

*looking for captain*

Just thought I would let you know deep sea headquarters is looking for a captain


----------

